# ap en trop



## drkiriko (7 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
 j'espère être au bon endroit cette fois
 j'ai acheté à l'ap store deux ap qui se révèlent inutiles et plutôt que de les laisser encombrer ma 2e page d'iphone, je voudrais les jeter.
quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment ?
merci d'avance !


----------



## Pooki (7 Novembre 2009)

Réponse sur l'autre sujet : ICI


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

On ferme, donc.


----------

